# Capt. Bernard Clark



## Pat McCardle (Jun 12, 2005)

Does anyone know this Master. He was a Trinity House North Sea Pilot. He was on 'Ever Level' when she had an explosion & fire on the River Elbe in Nov? '83. He was airlifted to Altona Hospital ouside Hamburg, Germany after suffering extensive burns & fractures. I shared the same room, as it wasn't a ward, with him after falling down a ships hold, No.2, on Stevie Clarkes ship 'Ferring'.He was from Humberside, that is all the info I have on him. I left hospital after 4 weeks leaving him behind for some time, I would have thought, due to the extensive injuries he had. It would be good to hear how he is getting on!! (Thumb)


----------



## simonclark (Jan 17, 2012)

re: Capt. Bernard Clark to Pat Mccardle. 

I'm Capt Clark's son and I've recently noticed your post. I apreciate it was placed a long time ago so you may already have the information you require. 
Dad was transferred from Altona in Hamburg to Hull in December 1983. He made a long and, fair-to-say, only partial recovery although he did become active - enjoying the odd round of golf. He ended up phlegmatic about his accident referring to his "flying lessons off a Chinese Bridge." 

He died of cancer in 1998 and is survived by his wife, four children and 10 grandchildren. 

Hope this helps

Regards


Simon Clark


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings* Simon *and welcome to* SN*. Bon voyage.


----------



## Pat McCardle (Jun 12, 2005)

I've sent you an email Simon.


----------

